# Non-EU - SEF Appointment



## joceyky (Sep 6, 2018)

Is there any non-EU (commonwealth country) personal here or anyone having similar experience. The company who initially employed me not going to renew the contract which is ending in September. However, the SEF appointment is only in Nov. (Already paying tax and social security for the passed one year.)

Appreciate if anyone could advice.

1. What documents to bring for SEF appointment? What would happen if till that appointment time still have not have any new employment contract in Portugal?

2. What if I got job offer in UK? Do I restart new visa process in UK and miss the SEF appointment? Or do I still attend the SEF appointment without employment contract?


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

You say that you have been in PT for a year. Why are you only now going to SEF for PR? I find that very strange as you should have done so when you arrived.
Now your visa has expired and you have no job. You are overstaying and here illegally. SEF will not even bother to start the PR process.


----------



## joceyky (Sep 6, 2018)

Ukkram….. SEF gave me the appointment and I'm legally residing here with that appointment letter. I need more useful information. Thank you.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Coming from a non - EU country and not having employment with next to zero chance of finding employment in Portugal if you do mot speak the language, I doubt very much if SEF would even consider your case for residency.

The biggest problem my South African wife had with SEF was to prove that she is legally married to me, a Finnish citizen. 

SEF staff are normally a grumpy lot and make their own rules to ensure things are as complicated as possible for you. At one stage we were so frustrated that we discussed returning to South Africa. At every visit to SEF they thought up new required documents. 
Finally when we thought we were done they had a bright idea. I had to prove that I was a Finnish citizen even though I had a Finnish passport. The document I received was written in English and it was not good enough. I had to have it translated and legalised. The EU regulations state that documents can be in English, French or German.


----------



## Mumrahhh (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh my. We are thinking of moving to Portugal soon but things sound very complicated.


----------

